# Is This A Pure German Shepherd And Not A Mix?



## c.baeklim (Feb 6, 2012)

As the title says... Does this look like a pure German Shepherd? He just turned 6 months and I was just wondering because he looks kind of small compared to other 6 month pictures I've seen... And I also think his head looks a little small for his body. But I don't know. Give me your opinions please!

PS: He is kind of thin when looking at a birds eye view and not gaining much "fat" around his belly.

Here is a link to my photobucket album:

Pictures by cbaeklim - Photobucket


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Looks purebred to me. GSDs don't fill out until after 2.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

He looks PB on stilts.  He's got some legs under him. Maybe some greyhound or something in there???


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

He looks fairly purebred. I'd say he could use a little more meat on his bones, too. You'll have a better idea when he fills out at 2-3 years.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

I see a purebred puppy going through a gangly stage.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

He does look PB just very leggy


----------



## c.baeklim (Feb 6, 2012)

Should I feed him more so he can gain more "fat"? I'm feeding him 4 1/2 - 5 cups a day which is the recommended amount. But I think feeding him more is too much for his age...


----------



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

He looks like a Purebred to me (going through the weird puppy stage)


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Looks purebred to me and NO you should not feed him more to gain more fat on him! You want to keep him lean. Adding weight to him just to add weight stresses the joints and can lead to problems with the hips and various other joints.


----------



## c.baeklim (Feb 6, 2012)

KZoppa said:


> Looks purebred to me and NO you should not feed him more to gain more fat on him! You want to keep him lean. Adding weight to him just to add weight stresses the joints and can lead to problems with the hips and various other joints.


Yeah that's what I thought.


----------



## lkcheertex (Apr 20, 2011)

Looks a lot like my Harley who is PB and at 2 still all legs


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

What are you feeding him?? :thinking:


----------



## c.baeklim (Feb 6, 2012)

Blue Buffalo Large Puppy Breed


----------

